
GoFundMe CEO: ‘Gigantic Gaps’ in Health System Showing Up in Crowdfunding - cribbles
https://khn.org/news/gofundme-ceo-gigantic-gaps-in-health-system-showing-up-in-crowdfunding/
======
howard941
> campaigns to pay for health care have reaped the most cash. Of the $5
> billion the company says it has raised, about a third has been for medical
> expenses from more than 250,000 medical campaigns conducted annually.

This is so sad. Our system is inhumane, and immoral.

